

Ask HN: Learning to code while out and about? (on an iPhone) - newsisan

When I am out and about and I have some idle time, how could I use this to further my learning in python, html, css, javascript, sql, ruby, rails, etc?<p>Any apps or guides done specifically for this? The problem with just reading a programming ebook is that it generally requires writing out the code, so I have to bookmark pages and go back to those when at a computer, which doesn't work so well, so it would be better if there was just some stuff that was suited to doing while out.
======
shawndumas
I love JSAnywhere[1] -- HTML, CSS, and JS on the run. It's free and regularly
updated.

\----

[1]: [http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/javascript-
anywhere/id3634522...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/javascript-
anywhere/id363452277?mt=8)

